# Voopoo PnP Replacement coils



## Room Fogger (12/11/19)

Anyone have the Replacement PnP replacement Coil Head for their new pods/devices available in stock?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chris du Toit (12/11/19)

Juicy Joe's have a good selection

https://www.juicyjoes.co.za/?product=voopoo-pnp-coil-for-vinci

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/11/19)

@Faizel Bhamjee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (12/11/19)

Juicy Joes

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee (14/11/19)

Tried those coils ( for the Vinci ) they dont work on the find s trio. I think only the pnp-R1 and pnp-C1 works. VK stocks the pnp-M2 which i bought but doesnt fire 

Thanks Gents

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/19)

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> Tried those coils ( for the Vinci ) they dont work on the find s trio. I think only the pnp-R1 and pnp-C1 works. VK stocks the pnp-M2 which i bought but doesnt fire
> 
> Thanks Gents


Same coils used for the Baby Trio, however I use m2 in there and no problem. Sizes look the same, but I’m not 100%sure. Hope you find some, otherwise Fasttech it 3FVape is going to be your only other options.


----------



## Room Fogger (14/11/19)

Faizel Bhamjee said:


> Tried those coils ( for the Vinci ) they dont work on the find s trio. I think only the pnp-R1 and pnp-C1 works. VK stocks the pnp-M2 which i bought but doesnt fire
> 
> Thanks Gents


I see juicy Joes have both the C1and R1 on their site, looks like new stock received under the options but grouped under the Vinci tab, just have a look again.


----------



## Faizel Bhamjee (16/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> I see juicy Joes have both the C1and R1 on their site, looks like new stock received under the options but grouped under the Vinci tab, just have a look again.



Awesome, will have a look..Thanks Bud, appreciate the help

Reactions: Like 1


----------

